# Kazaa Help.....



## 5tevp (Jun 2, 2003)

I got lite now and i used spyware before removing Kazaa, now i can't delete it?? What can i do???
Please help


----------



## Steppinstone (Aug 18, 2002)

I had the same problem 

Basically I had to reinstall the program, but in the process it will ask you to reinstall or remove previous versions and that is what I did and it worked for me! Chari


----------



## 5tevp (Jun 2, 2003)

cheers bud


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

Give this a try.


----------



## killa_snake (Aug 4, 2003)

how come when i play a music file sometimes i get this wierd like fuzzzing noise and it pisses me off almost all of the files i play now get that fussying noise there playing normal the sdsajdjsajkdjasjdhsja some dumb lound noise coems on


----------



## helpme1203 (Jul 23, 2003)

That's the RIAA Killa_snake


----------



## kellymarie05 (Aug 5, 2003)

so, then, how do i get rid of this killa_snake and all its dirty doings


----------



## Topkat (Aug 10, 2003)

Simple answer is, you don't. The RIAA have started putting a lot of kazaa "users" online with files that start ok but deliberately messed up with white noise in the middle. They have also started getting ISP's to fess up with user's names and addresses from IP addresses obtained on kazaa 

The only feasible solution that i have seen suggested to date is a petition to the RIAA to create some sort of standard license or such (same idea as with TV license), where you pay a set fee and d/l all you want for a set time.

Check the low-down here. 
http://www.eff.org/share/
It's a good read and some good ideas. Better to petition for this now, rather than being fined $100,000's just for sharing music


----------



## Money Pit (Jun 25, 2000)

Is there any way to keep the volume consistant on Kazza downloads. Please keep it simple cuz I'm a simple guy LOL  Thanks Dave.


----------

